# tp-link WR841N can be used as wifi extender ?



## dashang (Sep 26, 2015)

hi is TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps router , also can be used as repeater? 

 IF NO then please tell good 300mbps wifi extender and also tell that can i connect Wifi router and Wifi extender wirelessly ?
I have  ADSL wireless router


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 26, 2015)

1)Well it can be used as a repeater using WDS Bridge mode but its highly unstable and erratic in my experience.Avoid it.
2)Look for routers like this one "TP-LINK TL-WA830RE 300 Mbps Wireless N Range Extender".They explicitly say Extenders in specs and have something called "Universal Extenders" under modes sometimes.
3)Yes you can connect the Wifi router and Wifi extender wirelessly.


----------



## dashang (Sep 27, 2015)

hi storm, TP-LINK TL-WA830RE 300 Mbps Wireless N Range Extender, can you send me link for connecting wifi extender and my digisol 300mbps wireless router


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi dashang, try this link- How to Configure my Range Extender - Welcome to TP-LINK.


----------

